# Sayco diverter



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone rebuilt sayco 3 handle tub/shr fcts. using a Kissler rebuild kit and found that the diverter allows too much water thru when turned to shower. And...did you find a fix.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Has anyone rebuilt sayco 3 handle tub/shr fcts. using a Kissler rebuild kit and found that the diverter allows too much water thru when turned to shower. And...did you find a fix.


Are you saying you have more water out of the shower than you want?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Are you saying you have more water out of the shower than you want?


No...the diverter lets too much out the spout when the shower is on....new seat and stems ( the kissler kit)..Its happened to me before..I always tell them a little dribble is ok..but this was too much. I offered the choice of refunding the repair and installing a new valve or put a diverter spout on to pull up and stop the flow for n/c...she opted no charge. I still have wondered if anyone has had this happen and would say something like ..Oh yeah you need a different diverter for some old style etc. Lots of Sayco here.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

stillaround said:


> No...the diverter lets too much out the spout when the shower is on....new seat and stems ( the kissler kit)..Its happened to me before..I always tell them a little dribble is ok..but this was too much. I offered the choice of refunding the repair and installing a new valve or put a diverter spout on to pull up and stop the flow for n/c...she opted no charge. I still have wondered if anyone has had this happen and would say something like ..Oh yeah you need a different diverter for some old style etc. Lots of Sayco here.


 
Is the oring on the lower section of the stem just above the bibb washer?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Is the oring on the lower section of the stem just above the bibb washer?


Yes but not exposed since the the other piece of brass with the slots slides over the oring. 

 like these


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is this one different? I mean is this the answer. I bet thats it. Duh.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Yes but not exposed since the the other piece of brass with the slots slides over the oring.
> 
> like these


 
If the orings are on the stem and the diverter unit everything should be working correctly.

Did you replace the seats?

Did you put in another stem to correct the problem?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The sayco diverters I have, have the 2nd "O" ring exposed just below the slot.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes new seats...and stems...all that comes with the kit..handles, escutcheons etc...

but I didnt try a diverter with the additional o-ring...if I were a bettin man...I'd say thats the problemo...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Yes new seats...and stems...all that comes with the kit..handles, escutcheons etc...
> 
> but I didnt try a diverter with the additional o-ring...if I were a bettin man...I'd say thats the problemo...


in my personal home i have a 42 year old sayco tub/shower valve and i have the same problem, i got a rebuild kit that had eveything, handles and all stems. i even replaced the seats and still too much water comes out of the shower head, so i just screwed a PVC FIP x cap on the spout adapter, looks ghetto as all get out 

so maybe i need a different stem for the diverter ?

can you post a pic and model number of what i need to get to make this right ?

i guess i could get a diverter spout also, but i would rather do it right, guess i am a lazy plumber when it comes to my own home LOL


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's hard to find a good picture, but you can see the 2nd "O" ring on this one.


http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Brass-Craft-STD2684-D-Diverter-Stem-Sayco-u877688.html


----------

